# Virus CTX in Mahjongg Master 4 ???



## Dino (16 August 2003)

Moin!

Ich brauche mal ein paar weise Ratschläge!

Auf meiner Festplatte ist ein Mahjongg-Spiel installiert, genauer gesagt "Mahjongg Master 4" von eGames. Ist nicht so mein Ding, aber für meine Frau ist es unverzichtbar.  

Sei es drum! Es lief bis dato einwandfrei. Aber nach einer Virensuche mit AntiVir wurde eine Datei dieses Programms (mjm4.exe) als befallen gemeldet. Sie soll den Virus W32/CTX enthalten.
Nachdem diese mjm4.exe in den Quarantäne-Ordner verschoben wurde, war das Spiel nur noch bedingt lauffähig. Und nach dem Zurückkopieren fuktioniert es wieder einwandfrei - bis auf die Tatsache, dass AntiVir beim Starten des Spieles mehrfach anschlägt.

Ich habe daraufhin die CD (Original, was sonst!!! Gekauft Ende 2002) mit AntiVir untersucht. Und siehe da: Auch dort wird dieser Virus gefunden, und zwar in der setup.exe.

Hat da schon mal einer Erfahrungen gemacht?

Kann es sein, dass dieser enthaltene CTX gar nicht mehr funktionsfähig ist? Ich habe vor längerer Zeit schon einmal solche Erfahrungen mit einem Steuerprogramm von Sierra bei Grand Prix Legends gemacht. Seinerzeit habe ich aber herausfinden können, dass der Code zwar tatsächlich enthalten, aber nicht funktionsfähig ist.

Für ein paar qualifizierte Hinweise wäre ich recht dankbar, denn ohne dieses Spiel sehe ich das beinahe grenzenlose Verständnis meiner Frau für mein Computer-Hobby arg gefährdet  

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (16 August 2003)

Der Virus als solcher ist aus 2000. 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.ctx.and.w32.cholera.html
Du solltest einen alternativen Scanner einsetzen. Da das Original den PE.Header infizierter Dateien ändert und damals u.a. dazu diente die Signatur-Datei von AntiVir zu löschen, könnte es sein, dass Antivir jetzt einen falschen Alarm auswirft, wenn PE_Header verändert werden.


----------



## Dino (16 August 2003)

Hmm...ja...einen alternativen Scanner...daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber man hat ja auch irgendwie seine liebgewordenen Gewohnheiten. Na, mal sehen...

Nur ich finde es auch merkwürdig, dass AntiVir die ganze Zeit - bestimmt schon ein Jahr - nicht gemuckt hat und nun plötzlich grantig wird, wenn diese Datei nur in die Nähe des Mauszeigers kommt...
Kann es wohl sein, dass AntiVir - nachdem ich es einmal mit der Nase drauf gestoßen habe - nun erst ein wachsames Auge auf diese Datei richtet?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (16 August 2003)

Kann auch an einem Update liegen. Keine Ahnung, da ich AntiVir nicht nutze.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 August 2003)

@ Dino

 ... andere Varainte http://www.kyodai.com/. Neues Mahjongg !!!


----------



## Dino (16 August 2003)

@Jurist

Ich glaube, bei mir im Schrank liegen bereits 3 oder 4 Mahjongg/Shanghai-Versionen. Noch eine verkrafte ich nicht. Und ausgerechnet diese Mahjongg Master 4 ist für meine Holde die einzig Wahre!  

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (16 August 2003)

:tröst:


----------



## Der Jurist (16 August 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist
> 
> Ich glaube, bei mir im Schrank liegen bereits 3 oder 4 Mahjongg/Shanghai-Versionen. Noch eine verkrafte ich nicht. Und ausgerechnet diese Mahjongg Master 4 ist für meine Holde die einzig Wahre!
> 
> ...



Na denn ......


----------



## Dino (16 August 2003)

Jaja, tröstet ihr mich nur!

Hey, möchte nicht einer ein tolles Mahjongg-Spiel günstig kaufen. 0 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2003)

*Mahjong & Antivir*

Hi

Frag doch mal bei "Antivir" nach.
Vielleicht haben die ja Interesse. Als Nebeneffekt könnten Die 
dich ja schlaumachen.

m.f.g.

Stan


----------

